# Ein Problem mit Lightroom 2



## ron (25. März 2010)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage: gibt es hier einen Adobe Lightroom Spezialisten? Ich hätte da ein kleines Problem...

Wenn ich den Korrektur benutze wird der Bereich rot markiert. Wie komme ich wieder zur Normaleinstellung zurück? 



LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ein Problem mit Lightroom 2*

Servus Ron

Muß ich leider passen ... benutze nicht Lightroom ....


----------

